# Gravy granules??



## Mad4Pets (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone feed their dogs gravy granules? Are they as bad as I think?

I am currently living with my in laws and they have a bull mastiff that they feed gravy made from granules. I read the back of the pack and it had 4.1g of salt per 100ml, which I thought was an awful lot. My OH mentioned this to his dad and worked out that that is probably causing the grass to die, and he stopped feeding it for a bit, but he's gone back to doing it and it kind of angers me a bit. 
I know it's not my problem and I shouldn't worry about it, but I do care and it angers me when people just don't understand an animals nutritional needs.
While my OH's parents were away the other week we had got the dog some different food and he ate it fine without anything added to it, however they insist on feeding him Tesco's own brand food and adding gravy and pasta and anything they can into it because the dog can't possibly eat it without :mad2:

I know I may be coming across a bit harsh, but they have already been told by the vet that the dog needs to lose weight, so it's in his best interest that he shouldn't be fed so much crap.
Sorry, I just need to rant a little to people who will understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

Far to high in Salt. If in there opinion he is fussy maybe suggest they put some tuna in with his food much better for him


----------



## Mad4Pets (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for that. I'll suggest it to them. Only problem is my OH's dad seems to think his way is the right way etc, etc. It's a difficult situation . I will do my best though.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

The salt is way too high but if they insist on feeding it could you at least get them to water it down a lot? So if the recommended amount is (and this is all made up!) 1 teaspoon per 100mls could you get them to put in 1 tsp per 500mls? That would help.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

At least he is a very large dog so the salt content isn't quite so damaging than if he was a small dog - still not good though.

Wagg do gravy granules for dogs, £1 for a big pot in Pets At Home. Thats what I use for mine when I give them frozen gravy Kongs!


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

I have gravy granules which are 4.1g per 100g as granules or 0.41g per 10 ml spoon which is then mixed with water. Wagg dog gravy is appprox the same. So its not that high.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im sure i read not to long ago someone on here said you can get gravy for dogs.

going off subject has anyone used that so tasty rost bags thing advertised. we did and found it realy salty when we looked at the salt content it said 29% pick me off the floor


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Buy him some dog gravy. CSJ sell pots of it you make up like gravy granules.

I'd keep stressing how much damage he's doing to his dog feeding that much salt.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

OllieBob said:


> I have gravy granules which are 4.1g per 100g as granules or 0.41g per 10 ml spoon which is then mixed with water. Wagg dog gravy is appprox the same. So its not that high.


Wagg doesn't count as a dog food. It's shocking bad quality and no canine product it makes is an exception.


----------

